# Business Cards?



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,
Do you know where I can go to print my new business cards in Cairo?
Thank you so much for your help!
L.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

helloegypt said:


> Hi,
> Do you know where I can go to print my new business cards in Cairo?
> Thank you so much for your help!
> L.


We use a company called Sahara for all our printing - can't remember their details off the top of my head but definitely I can recommend their quality. The last order they did for us they made a mistake and rectified it at their own cost.

Just look through the yellow pages and I'm sure you'll find a few companies. I can PM u the contacts for these guys when I look them up if you wanted them.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

I use KwikKopy Business Centers 301 
Building 20, Road 263, New Maadi, Cairo, Egypt.
They do a professional service.
PM if you want more details.


----------



## helloegypt (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks NZ Cowboy, but I live in Mohandessin and I would prefer something closer...
But if I don't find anything here, I will consider a short trip to Maadi.
Thanks a lot in any case!
L.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol there is no such thing as a short trip to Maadi


----------

